# SPOT by F&M Expressions



## SouthernHolsters (Dec 6, 2007)

Let me preface this by saying I have requested twice over the past 3 weeks for samples from F&M Expressions and have not received anything.

Can someone who has used both the Athletic formula and the Fashion formula for custom SPOT transfers tell which is preferred for a Sport Gray Gildan t-shirt that will be given to participants in a tournament. These won't be warn during the tourny, but included in the goodie bag. It will have one color (black) sponsor names on the back and 2-color (black, blue) 8" x 8" design on the front.

And if anyone who has worked with the multicolored SPOT, should the design be layered or is F&M Expressions registration process good enough that the colors can all be on one layer, butted up against one another. Hope I explained that well enough.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

IIRC, I had to ask a couple of times before getting samples too but I never had any problems getting my orders on time; I guess they probably get a lot of requests for samples and they are not a priority. 

I've used both athletic and fashion and frankly I didn't find much difference between them. The fashion was plenty opaque and I've used it on work shirts quite often. 

Have not used F&M for multi-color spot.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

wormil said:


> IIRC, I had to ask a couple of times before getting samples too but I never had any problems getting my orders on time; I guess they probably get a lot of requests for samples and they are not a priority.
> 
> I've used both athletic and fashion and frankly I didn't find much difference between them. The fashion was plenty opaque and I've used it on work shirts quite often.
> 
> Have not used F&M for multi-color spot.


I recommend you get the samples and press them before you decide to go with F+M, just my opinion. 
They seem to have a different process than other plastisol transfer manufacturers, relying on a clear adhesive layer to affix the transfer to the shirt, rather than traditional plastisol flow.

I have pressed several hundred Fashion lately (even though I ordered Athletic, but that's a different story), and the "ink" is VERY thin, however, it was opaque.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

tom, why are you stuck on F&M, especially with the fact they haven't honored your request for samples? most high volume transfer co's offer similar formulas as the 'fashion' or 'athletic' that they do. there were previous threads with a list of vendors for plastisol transfers. try using the search function to find it. i recently did my first order of shirts with plastisol transfers. i called three or four of the vendors off the list and received samples within days. i finally decided to go with Howard Sportswear Graphics | Home Page and their howard super hold formula. i had black pocket tees and a three color design and everything came out great. they pressed and peeled like butter and were super opaque. good luck!


----------



## SouthernHolsters (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Definitely not going with F&M after the post in the other thread. Giving Howard Sportswear a shot.


----------



## psd (Oct 29, 2008)

I have used transfers from just about every company mentioned on these forums. IMO, Howard Sportswear is the best! Great customer service, reasonable prices, and a great product.


----------



## SouthernHolsters (Dec 6, 2007)

I agree, Howards' service and product turned out to be great. I completed the order, 125 shirts front and back. They sent plenty of extra transfers. The Owner even called to see how everything went.

I finally received the F&M samples a couple of days ago but have not pressed them. Kinda lost interest after the delay of over a month.


----------



## DUBKORPS (Sep 17, 2009)

seems like a common theme with F&M of late


----------



## mrgfrisbie (Oct 18, 2008)

F & M makes a mean transfer but the customer service is deplorable. I have found that every error somehow falls back on the customer.


----------



## mrgfrisbie (Oct 18, 2008)

Does anyone have a price list for Howards?


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

i got last year's price list. why don't you just call them? they are very cool. get them to send you some samples along with the price list. they sent me a color chart when i first called which is something they usually charge for.


http://www.howardsportswear.net/contact.htm


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

I just requested a sample from there off their site and got it about a week an half later. Send like 2 small items if I remember right


----------

